# How does all this rain affect the surf fishing?



## keithw (Sep 23, 2011)

So I have been fishing the surf for about a year but never ran into this much rain! Can you still catch fish (trout, reds and maybe sharks) after all this rain we have had. I have read some articles about the salt level in the water, is it true fish tend to go to deeper water after a big rain. I am thinking of going fishing Sunday but don't want to waste the gas either. Thanks for any input!:cloud:


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Lots of rain and runoff will affect the surf anywhere from shutting it down to not at all. How's that for an answer?

It strictly depends on how far you are from a pass of some type. I've never seen rain, in any amount, falling directly on the Gulf make any difference. The problem comes from the runoff that's flowing down and through the passes into the Gulf.

99% of the time I fish the extreme upper TX coast. I've seen times when the water within a few miles of the Sabine jetties was fresh and full of freshwater weeds, but I could move ten miles down the beach and be in green, salty water.

If I was going to fish the surf this weekend, I'd go somewhere like the High Island area around the McFaddin refuge. That's roughly between the Sabine Neches waterway and Rollover Pass.


----------



## keithw (Sep 23, 2011)

Normally I fish around San Luis Pass. Looks like that may not be the best place this trip. Thanks for the input.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Best of luck Keith. I'm gonna give it he77 down in Sargent this weekend regardless. Already booked a few weeks ago and too late to back out.


----------



## tump (Jul 4, 2012)

from what i have been hearing, west bay is still producing fish and the salt is ok,so slp area should be fine.check the boards friday.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

It will definitely deter many beach go-ers and some fisherman, so if there is no big runoff from the passes, it may be the ideal conditions to have the beach to yourself!


----------



## keithw (Sep 23, 2011)

ok y'all talked me into it, I guess im going fishing. A bad day fishing is better than a good day sitting at the house. :cheers:


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

San Louis Pass never has a freshwater issue.


----------



## jettycowboy47 (Jun 17, 2012)

keithw said:


> ok y'all talked me into it, I guess im going fishing. A bad day fishing is better than a good day sitting at the house. :cheers:


Seriously! I am going nuts up here in Dallas- i need to teleport myself lol.:brew2:


----------



## Markus (Jun 7, 2012)

If SLP never has an issue what about the bays attached to it?


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

SurfRunner said:


> San Louis Pass never has a freshwater issue.


Any pass that is subject to freshwater runoff (and that's all of them) can, and does, have a freshwater issue under certain circumstances.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

bigfost said:


> Any pass that is subject to freshwater runoff (and that's all of them) can, and does, have a freshwater issue under certain circumstances.


Ok...your right.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

lmao just go fishing and don't believe everything that's on forums!


----------

